# Fluke Opener May 8th???



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Heard from an "unofficial" source that the fluke opener is May 08, 2004. Can anybody verify that, or has anyone heard different?


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

That's correct MJ, 5/8-10/11. Still 8 fish at 16 1/2". I hear that New York is gonna get porked. Lucky us (this time).


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

3 at 18 for the yanks and a darn short season to boot. I think many will head across the bay to fish the AH boats instead of Sheepshead bay.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings HelpOnTheWay!

Thanks for the confirmation. Lucky for us the powers-in-charge decided NJ only exceeded the quota by two percent, while NY supposedly exceeded the quota by 200 percent. Of course, none of the methods of collecting data are very scientific....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Duke of Fluke!

Those NY regs will be a boom for the Brielle/Pt Pleasant fleet. Plenty of NY fishermen were already using the Nort Jersey party boats, and this year they'll have lots of company. I also fiugure there will be a lot of trailered NY boats at Sandy Hook....


----------

